# Young Expats in Tijuana?



## claybob (May 6, 2015)

Hello,
I'm interested in learning more about the expat community in Tijuana, specifically the younger working expats. I'm interested in the art and tech community and want to learn more about life in TJ. I would need access to San Diego for my business and would likely need to cross 2-3 times per week. 

I've visited TJ a few times and stayed mostly in Playas while exploring other parts of the city. I want to connect with young, working expats in the area to get their perspective on the lifestyle.

Thanks!


----------



## bajabum (May 25, 2015)

I work in the tech industry and have lived in Rosarito for over 6 months now. Ask me any questions and I will answer back


----------

